# Ball flight too low



## Scratch_in_my_head (Feb 18, 2012)

I recently had a fitting and it became immediately obvious that my ball flight was consistently lower than ideal, regardless of shaft choice.  Any ideas of why my ball flight is too low, read about staying behind the ball more.  But any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 18, 2012)

You need to know is it because you have too low a launch angle or not enough speed to create spin.
Do you feel you de-loft your club face at impact?


----------



## Scratch_in_my_head (Feb 18, 2012)

Clubhead speed with 6 iron was 85mph but spin rate never exceeded 3800rpm.  WHich im told is extremely low for 6 iron.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 18, 2012)

How deep are your divots?


----------



## Scratch_in_my_head (Feb 18, 2012)

fairly deep i think? fault is that i get a bit steep and fat it


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 18, 2012)

Is this a problem with all your clubs?


----------



## Scratch_in_my_head (Feb 18, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			Is this a problem with all your clubs?
		
Click to expand...

I hit low ball flight throughout the bag. 8 iron @ 6iron trajectory, ok round a links course but think i'm suffering with a loss of distance through this and stopping the ball can be an issue


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 18, 2012)

It may be the way you deloft the clubface.  Without seeing your swing it's difficult to know but I would imagine you have your hands well ahead of the ball at impact.


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Feb 19, 2012)

Try this - When youve set up, learn slight forward and then lean right keep that posture and swing normally


----------



## JustOne (Feb 19, 2012)

Scratch_in_my_head said:



			Any ideas of why my ball flight is too low, read about staying behind the ball more.
		
Click to expand...

Is the right answer.

You need to create a secondary spine tilt AWAY fromthe target at impact (rather like spawn said above but at impact not at address).

Your hips/pelvis needs to be going more towards the target whilst your head remains behind the ball, so you are effectively introducing a tilt... but you have to go left with your weight, if you don't you are reverse pivoting. An effective thought is to think about your left hip and your left shoulder moving in different directions.. your hip is going towards the target whilst your left shoulder is moving behing you and AWAY from the target... there's a seperation happening. Your whole pelvis and torso should be moving up and over a nice straight left leg whilst your head remains back

Here's a pic... (click to enlarge), yellow line is the goal here.....


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 19, 2012)

Surely delofting the clubface will create a lower ball flight.and more distance,not less.
My other question would be ,why didnt you ask the fitter?
Maybe he could have helped


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 19, 2012)

pokerjoke said:



			Surely delofting the clubface will create a lower ball flight.and more distance,not less.
My other question would be ,why didnt you ask the fitter?
Maybe he could have helped
		
Click to expand...

Not if the ball does not have enough spin and not if the strike is not clean.


----------

